# Acute Elbow pain while performing Ez bar skull crushers.



## Leonardjoel840 (Jun 24, 2017)

Guys,
I am facing a lot of trouble these days because of the elbow pain caused by doing skull crushers. I feel pain even when I use 20Ks for skull crushers.

can anyone suggest a better alternative for that particular move ?

Am sorry for my bad English. Am not a native speaker and English ain't my mother tongue.


----------



## solidassears (Jun 24, 2017)

Leonardjoel840 said:


> Guys,
> I am facing a lot of trouble these days because of the elbow pain caused by doing skull crushers. I feel pain even when I use 20Ks for skull crushers.
> 
> can anyone suggest a better alternative for that particular move ?
> ...



I would love to see some answers and alternatives; I have the same thing if I use more than 50 lbs. 

It hurts and stays sore for a couple of days after; and that's doing 4 sets of 12 reps; I could do more than 50, but more than 50 really hurts so I don't do there.


----------



## Luxx (Jun 24, 2017)

Sounds like tennis elbow. I used to get it all the time when I was lifting heavy six days a week. Sometimes you just have to let your body recover.


----------



## Guillotine (Jun 24, 2017)

Maybe do a supported tri exercise where the angle is set?  Might be flaring arms/elbow too much (or too little) for your physiology.


----------



## ROID (Jun 25, 2017)

Had the same issues on and off for years. 

Fish oil helps or for me almost eliminates all my joint pain.  Don't buy the cheap stuff.  

Of course it takes a few weeks to work and I've intentionally started and stopped taking fish oil to see if it was just a placebo. 

Glucosamine/chondroitin (spl) , this took about 6 weeks or possibly 2 months to feel any noticeable difference but works. 

Deca of course. 

I've only used growth one time.  Several years ago I was having serious issues with tendinitis in my shoulder.  To the point I couldnt lift my arm after certain exercises. Along with tennis elbow.  I can't say for sure but at 2-3iu ed my joints never felt better. The relief lasted for years.  Of course I had minor tendinitis but nothing like before the use of growth.  This would be a expensive experiment but if you have the cash..

Do not buy any supplement from Walmart.


----------



## juiceddawg (Jun 25, 2017)

have you ever tried jm presses they are a combo of a skull crusher and a cgb


----------



## filipinofinest (Jun 25, 2017)

Luxx said:


> Sounds like tennis elbow. I used to get it all the time when I was lifting heavy six days a week. Sometimes you just have to let your body recover.


 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## filipinofinest (Jun 25, 2017)

Luxx said:


> Sounds like tennis elbow. I used to get it all the time when I was lifting heavy six days a week. Sometimes you just have to let your body recover.


Would have to agree. Just lay off skull crushers or any other heavy triceps and just light cables. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## fufu (Jun 26, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvvN9HZvaBE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ns-RGsbzqok

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOOrjznveFI


----------



## Drive (Jun 29, 2017)

*skull crushers*



Leonardjoel840 said:


> Guys,
> I am facing a lot of trouble these days because of the elbow pain caused by doing skull crushers. I feel pain even when I use 20Ks for skull crushers.
> 
> can anyone suggest a better alternative for that particular move ?
> ...




Nothing says you have to do Skull Crushers. drop the exercise and try reverse grip presses, or Board presses. Good mass building work.


----------



## 240PLUS (Sep 2, 2018)

20kgs...about 40lbs. Try dumbell skulls crushers with a lighter weight, those are my go to. Give ur tendons time to heal you may have gone to heavy. Triceps are tough muscles and can take a beating. If you got elbo tendonitus ur form is off. You might be going back to far. Try lighter and strap on some elbow straps tight AF jus ttrying to help. 240 plus


----------

